# Galaxy Nexus 4G LTE Speeds - Post your Screen Shots!



## evilmunkeh (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I haven't seen any threads like this so I decided to create one. Post screenshots of your fastest Speedtest results and location.

I'll start. This is from New York City.


----------



## wisenick (Dec 20, 2011)

Good ol' Springfield, MO


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

Got this yesterday morning before work:


----------



## evilmunkeh (Jul 22, 2011)

Awesome speeds! Keep them coming! I'm glad this device doesn't suffer from that bug the Thunderbolt did on AOSP ROMs where it wouldn't give the real speeds.


----------



## killer2239 (Oct 5, 2011)

Weak...
Don't have actual screenshot from the phone from when I did this. But here is the best I have been able to pull.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

im only getting like 10-12 down and 15 up in nashville tn.


----------



## timgt (Dec 18, 2011)

Crap, I didn't take a screenshot before I wiped and installed a different ROM, but while in line today at Bank of America in Olney, MD I got 49Mbps. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

timgt said:


> Crap, I didn't take a screenshot before I wiped and installed a different ROM, but while in line today at Bank of America in Olney, MD I got 49Mbps. I couldn't believe it.


holy crap lol


----------



## Moose (Jun 7, 2011)

Hit 58 around 4am outside.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Moose said:


> Hit 58 around 4am outside.


Holy crap. Where are you located that got such unimaginable speeds?


----------



## Moose (Jun 7, 2011)

Vicious-Bassdj said:


> Holy crap. Where are you located that got such unimaginable speeds?


Gainesville, Fl


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

49 down 20 up. Houston ,tx at my local sonic. Don't have a screen shot cuz I've flashed roms since then


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

my 33/9 was at 5:17 AM on an army base, that most people aren't on until 7 or so, I tried it again at lunch today sitting in the exact same spot, and only got 11/3.


----------



## biz79 (Dec 20, 2011)

Downtown - San Francisco, CA


----------



## pegagos (Dec 17, 2011)

Spring, Tx


----------



## jamescd (Jun 22, 2011)

I thought I was getting fast speeds (they are fast for me), but apparently nothing compared to what some of the rest of you are getting elsewhere.

At 6am this morning in Columbus, OH, I was getting:
24 down and 12 up


----------



## Moose (Jun 7, 2011)

Still hold the record for this thread


----------



## mobijew (Jun 26, 2011)

i know this is way off base, but how do i shut off screenshot sound?


----------



## mobijew (Jun 26, 2011)

not great speeds, but indoors and only 2 bars


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

Just now on three bars


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

EDIT:n/m


----------



## Moose (Jun 7, 2011)

droidmakespwn said:


> EDIT:n/m


Lmao. Good eye.


----------



## FormeriPhoney (Aug 12, 2011)

First 4g phone... first 4g run.. NYC


----------



## mike dee (Jul 5, 2011)

I think this was in Northridge, CA

Edit: nope, Santa Monica.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

Driving on highway during rush hour.


----------

